

Apple Celebrates Steve Jobs at Memorial - liuwei6
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204618704576641552976014170.html

======
ktrgardiner
The Apple stores putting up curtains and temporarily closing is just so lovely
and classy. What a beautiful aspect of the memorial.

